# Recommendations about filters and tanks



## Merlona (May 14, 2020)

Hello. Further to my previous post about fish lice I need to think about getting a new larger tank and a high quality effective filter. 
Please could somebody offer recommendations regarding online suppliers and good filters that are easy to maintain? I’m going to go for a 140 litre tank I think. As before all help gratefully received. Also I will need help regarding doing a cycle first without my fish in - is there a page on here that will give me the info I need.
Thanks so much - it’s nice to feel I don’t have to go it alone.


----------



## Merlona (May 14, 2020)

Merlona said:


> Hello. Further to my previous post about fish lice I need to think about getting a new larger tank and a high quality effective filter.
> Please could somebody offer recommendations regarding online suppliers and good filters that are easy to maintain? I'm going to go for a 140 litre tank I think. As before all help gratefully received. Also I will need help regarding doing a cycle first without my fish in - is there a page on here that will give me the info I need.
> Thanks so much - it's nice to feel I don't have to go it alone.


Also is it best to have an external filter or one that goes in the tank! I've been having a look and am finding all the options a bit overwhelming!


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello,

To cycle your tank please read the guide created all about the nitrogen cycle. 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-nitrogen-cycle.527072/

Filtration system for a 140 is going to be important as your don't want dead spots where debris can build up. So it is up to you. I would go for either a canister filter or sump. Canister filters are easier as sumps do require a bit more attention, also they have been know to go wrong if you don't set it up perfectly (flooding).
Here is a link to a filtration guide created to help people out.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/filtration-the-basic-guide-to-filters.527189/

It is going to also depend on what type of fish you wish to keep in the 140 liter tank. Do you already know what fish you want to stock the tank with?

Hope we can answer your questions. If you need anymore help feel free to ask.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Hello,
> 
> To cycle your tank please read the guide created all about the nitrogen cycle.
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-nitrogen-cycle.527072/
> ...


Sumps are usually for marine tanks.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Merlona said:


> Hello. Further to my previous post about fish lice I need to think about getting a new larger tank and a high quality effective filter.
> Please could somebody offer recommendations regarding online suppliers and good filters that are easy to maintain? I'm going to go for a 140 litre tank I think. As before all help gratefully received. Also I will need help regarding doing a cycle first without my fish in - is there a page on here that will give me the info I need.
> Thanks so much - it's nice to feel I don't have to go it alone.


I've replied on your other thread, but I'll quote here;



LinznMilly said:


> Morning.
> 
> Mungo and Mary are great names. . I'm looking forward to seeing pics them.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Sumps are usually for marine tanks.


Yeah, you are correct but they have started to be used sued for fresh water because of the ability to filter high volumes of water quickly, customizable, over flow, and cost. I have been looking into it, a lot if fish stores will use sumps because they have the ability to push huge volumes of water through it. A lot of hobbyist will use a sump for there fish room due to the number of tanks they have. But you are correct in that they are used majority of the time for salt water tanks.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Yeah, you are correct but they have started to be used sued for fresh water because of the ability to filter high volumes of water quickly, customizable, over flow, and cost. I have been looking into it, a lot if fish stores will use sumps because they have the ability to push huge volumes of water through it. A lot of hobbyist will use a sump for there fish room due to the number of tanks they have. But you are correct in that they are used majority of the time for salt water tanks.


You certainly have done your homework. Well done. 

Still unnecessary in this situation, though.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> You certainly have done your homework. Well done.
> 
> Still unnecessary in this situation, though.


Thanks you, I do agree. It would be over filtering to the max and also it would not be cost effective as a canister filter. But it will depend on the stock of the tank.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I've replied on your other thread (before I saw this one) with some of my experiences with different brands


----------

